# Three pin sockets, on the move.



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello, Had motorhome for about 4 months now,and only been able to use 3 pin sockets on hook up and we have just accepted this.Now started to think that this can't be right,we have been using cigarette lighter socket for dvd player for kids whilst on the move,there's got to be an easier way.Any advice gratefully received,as we plan to use Aires this year.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Moblee, If i understand you correctly you wish to have 230v available whilst travelling. If so you only have 2 options :- Buy a decent inverter & connect direct to your leisure battery or invest in a decent generator which is permanently fitted to the vehicle bearing in mind legality of use in petrol stations, Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

hi sergeant,I'm not the most technically minded,but i have an inverter attached to leisure battery, but still no power to sockets,could this mean its not up to the job.How do people watch tv etc whilst wildcamping. :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Is your inverter actually connected to your mains sockets? This is the exception, not the rule!

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> hi sergeant,I'm not the most technically minded,but i have an inverter attached to leisure battery, but still no power to sockets,could this mean its not up to the job.How do people watch tv etc whilst wildcamping. :?


What type and make of inverter?

Frank


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

To dave (unsure).To frank (unsure) of type and make,I will check in the morning and update this post.Thanks for replies so far....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought that the "ordinary" 3 pin plug sockets were only for use when on hook up to a mains supply?? In our van some of the lights also only work when on a hook up, they are designed like that and have dimmer switches on them. I actually prefer the softer tube lighting to the harsher mains lights.

Our TV is a small one and is connected via the leisure battery, we did have a larger flat screen but it took too much power (and room), connecting through a simple plug in inverter, sorry have no idea of the make, and for the amount of TV watching we do it really wasn't worth it.

We wild camp a lot and have never had any battery problems. 
My son if watching DVDs on the move has it plugged into a "Cigar lighter" type socket, we have actually put an extra couple of these into the van for ease of access, and so that we can recharge things easily when on the move.

Tina


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

To TinaGlenn - everybodys situation will be different. We have fourteen three pin sockets for TVs, videos, irons, toasters, kettles, heaters whatever you want to plug in. They are powered either by the hook up, the inverter from the batteries or the generator.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes my reason for getting more detail is because of the range of possibilities. One other possibility (and this has happened on these forums - IIRC there was at least one time) is that a charger is mistakenly referred to as an inverter - this I believe because of a translation problem ie a charger might be referrred to as a 230V to 12V/14V, ac-dc inverter. This is not a description I would use but if the item is German packaged box with electronics originally from the PRC with the documentation translated into English for instance ...... :roll:

[For background originally (in the dim and distant past) inverters were nearly all dc-dc if you wanted ac you might use a rotary inverter a dc motor connected to an alternator in one package. dc-ac solid state inverters although not a recent invention are only fairly recently in the marketplace.]

Regards Frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moblee

Lets get back to basics... unless your van has some quite specialised wiring arrangement... ( hard wired 12V / 230v invertor and auto switchover ) you will not get electricity out of the 3 pin sockets when not on a hook up. The 3 pin ( mains type ) sockets will only work if you supply the connection socket on the outside of the van from a mains electricity hook up or generator. This is the normal situation for most vans.

If you have misunderstood the power arrangements don't worry you are not the first and you certainly will not be the last to have asked this question :wink: 

When you have a hook up, the Mains sockets will be alive and the powerunit/charger will be supplying all the 12volt equipment, via the leisure battery, with 12volts DC.

When you have no hook up, the Mains sockets will be dead and all the 12 volt equipment ( habitation lights, water pump, heater fan etc ) will be running from the leisure battery... this will eventually run down and you will either have to run the engine or find a hook up to recharge the leisure battery.

Mike


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

THANKS ALL of you for the wonderful advice,not picking one out in particular but i think Franks right and i'm confusing the battery charger with a Inverter.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello again,The last few days have been spent mulling over your advice,
i've been to curry's,maplins etc and i think i've found what i require its
a 600w invertor with a startup 1200w surge.It has a 3 pin socket on it.
I now know that i can wire one end with a plug and the other end with
a wall mounted socket.But can i wire it into the mains in the m/home so
that my sockets which are (dead when not on hookup) are alive all the time.Is this dangerous for me or the invertor when on hookup.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Moblee!



moblee said:


> But can i wire it into the mains in the m/home so
> that my sockets which are (dead when not on hookup) are alive all the time.Is this dangerous for me or the invertor when on hookup.


No, you cannot!

If you permanently wire the inverter into the mains then it will blow the very first second you connect to hookup next time. You should not even do this with a manual switch, because once you will forget to flip the switch before connecting hookup, and then Bang.

There are only two ways: Either you keep the "inverter mains" wiring completely separate from the hookup mains. Or you buy an (expensive) inverter with integrated, automatic mains switchover.

But, to be honest: As you are asking such questions, you might want to have the mains wiring part done by somebody who knows what he is doing. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Invertered*

Hello there,

I have answered this topic on here before.

We use a ring 1kW inverter while on the move and when wildcamping or if no other source is available.

When we hook-up I have fitted an automatic changeover contacter as featured in one of last years MMM magazines. This automaticaly switches between your onboard (inverter) source to your hook-up (external mains). This type of arrangement allows the power from your on-board inverter to your existing 3 pin 240v Outlets.

If you are at all unsure please do seek practical assistance elsewhere before attempting any electrical work on your van, as these modifications require specific attention to the erath connections.

If you do need any further help wit your questuons, please do not hesitate to ask.

Trev


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Boff,For your reply i'll certainly have a rethink.

Ignorance is not bliss.its costly




phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

moblee,

This post gives you an idea of what's involved. The source is the same Clive, MMM's 12V consultant, who published the similar information in MMM that Trev used. He'll be at Peterborough, btw.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-84587.html#84587

Dave


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*mains sockets*

I have two 110amp batterys that are charged via the alternator or by mains hookup, i use a 1000watt invertor, which is hardwired to one leisure battery, this battery can only be charged from the other leisure battery as it has in line switch 30amp to connect to the charging unit whilst on mains or on the road, its also wired to the mains through a spare RCD And a hardwired change over switch, the idea behind this is that the spare battery can be disconnect from the base vehicle whilst on the move, as its not recommended to use an invertor connected to the base vehicle electric system. kaboom,

There are professional expensive invertors out there but its not worth the cost, goto tescos and buy 12dvd and tv systems or argos


----------

